

Becoming a contractor programmer in the UK - timooo
https://github.com/tadast/switching-to-contracting-uk

======
youngtaff
There's no reason to use a Formation Company - took me about ten minutes, and
ten pounds sterling on Companies House site when I formed mine.

A good accountant on the other had is almost worth their weight in gold

------
CharlesFinley
This is a great tutorial. However, the article should mention that it is
almost impossible to open a business bank account if you don't live in the UK.

